# Ecommerce website



## apluspcs (Dec 13, 2008)

I'm looking to get a site built that can sell and shows the designs on a t-shirt. Like the big boys. Can anyone help me ?


----------



## topsy cret (Mar 3, 2009)

Well, what are you asking for? Are you looking for some tips on the best way to go about this, or are you looking for some one on this site that could built your site for you?


----------



## apluspcs (Dec 13, 2008)

I'm looking for both. I want a site design but I also need a few tips .


----------



## uncletee (Feb 25, 2007)

hey, look into bigcartel.com easy to use for a newbie, check out www.marvinstuff.com been very good for our niche market for the unemployed. good luck uncletee.


----------



## Nikelover (Nov 6, 2009)

uncletee said:


> hey, look into bigcartel.com easy to use for a newbie, check out www.marvinstuff.com been very good for our niche market for the unemployed. good luck uncletee.


yes bigcartel is the best suited for newbies.


----------



## Bigpapi (Nov 15, 2009)

For Big Cartel, can you have more than just product pages? I looked through some of the examples, and most were just products. I am wondering if other pages can be added also? 

Understanding, of course, the products are the most important, but can you add like a calendar, or FAQ, or something of the like?


----------



## ambitious (Oct 29, 2007)

Bigpapi said:


> For Big Cartel, can you have more than just product pages? I looked through some of the examples, and most were just products. I am wondering if other pages can be added also?
> 
> Understanding, of course, the products are the most important, but can you add like a calendar, or FAQ, or something of the like?


Yes you can, but you would need to upgrade to the $10 a month program.


----------



## jkruse (Oct 10, 2008)

Nikelover said:


> yes bigcartel is the best suited for newbies.


I think it is a good introductory cart but I am insulted that you say it is for newbies.

I did the paint the stars site on bigcartel and the new linty fresh site I am doing on bigcartel. It is easy for designers to edit and design on and isn't as complicated as something like magento.

Being a store owner for two years does make me notice it's pitfalls. SEO isn't great, no affiliate program or anything to add on, no option for comments. Lot's of little things that really shouldn't be the deterring factors for someone starting out.


----------



## hossam (Dec 23, 2009)

hey guys ... i need a software that i can install in my web site ... so my customers can design there own t-shirts ... can anu body hellp me ? i just need to know the name of the software !!!! plz mail me 
[email protected]


----------



## sconrad84 (May 13, 2008)

just post it here cause im intersted in the software that can allow people to customize tshirts


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

hossam said:


> hey guys ... i need a software that i can install in my web site ... so my customers can design there own t-shirts ... can anu body hellp me ? i just need to know the name of the software !!!!


Here are the related topics for shirt design software.

online tshirt designer related topics at T-Shirt Forums

Read through and you see several options ranging from expensive to very expensive. 

It's not a cheap add-on.


----------



## Ethcs (Aug 4, 2009)

Have a look at storenvy.com


----------



## ShirtDawg (Dec 3, 2009)

I am working with godaddy.com right now, they have two basic levels one that is $89 a month (basic template) and the other $179 a month for a custom designed sight. Getting a decent site designed can cost thousands of dollars. These include monthly help, hosting, upload your first 10 or 20 products etc. if you sign up for 6 months you can then go with out thier maint, and the price cuts almost in half. I would check it out. They are pretty thorough in the online iterview and ask you to list sites you like to model it after, that might help you get one like the big boys. I think it is a pretty good deal. Best of luck fellow traveler.


----------



## pdpatch (Aug 30, 2009)

Ouch that's kind of expensive for an entry level site. 

SSL certificate $14 to $150 depends on the type of certificate
Initial setup $15 to $30 varies from host to host
Open source full featured shopping cart $0
Template from Template monster $75 to $250
Pay pal account $0.00 setup
Hosting cost $ 14 to $35, 

$94 to $300 for initial set up, 1 year hosting and not limited by the number of products you want.
vs
$534 for 6 months

Tom


----------



## pdpatch (Aug 30, 2009)

sconrad84 said:


> just post it here cause im intersted in the software that can allow people to customize tshirts


Your going to find some really complex ones to some really simple, you need to choose one that works for your clients, If your clients are graphic artist then the expensive one may work better. If they are the typical customer with no artistic ability then look at the cheaper one.


----------



## ShirtDawg (Dec 3, 2009)

The godaddy site includes everything you listed pdpatch as well as 30 mins a month tech help, to tweek the site, ad product or what ever you need. The site is custom, you don't have to build it your self, they have professional designers do it for you. I would agree using a template and designing your site your self would be alot cheaper, alot more bugs and headaches too. You can drop the maintenance and the price drops to about half, that gives you time to get up to speed on adding your products, features etc ...
Regards,
ShirtDawg


----------



## aee156 (May 6, 2010)

You can get a free e-commerce website at this link Free Website Design

Add your own products and everything is free!


----------

